# Godin Summit CT or Gibson SG?



## hangar rash (Jul 11, 2009)

Love my Music Man Axis Super Sport, but there are times when it's not quite raunchy enough. Have been thinking of adding a Godin Summit CT or Gibson SG for those power chord or mega-sustain moments. I think we can all agree the Godin is made better, but is it the sonically hairy beast that the SG can be?


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

Try a PRS Mira *X*. Completely different beast from the regular Mira, 24.5" scale, pickups from the SC245. Simple, basic dead-light rock guitar (average 5 lbs.), lifetime warranty and most affordable by far US-made PRS. I love SGs and Godins, have owned lots of both, and this is what I'd go for.
(I also had an Axis SS amongst my 5 Musicmans; phenomenal guitar.)


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Playing a Summit is what convinced me to change the pickups in my SG. Is it a hairy beast? No, it's a little more refined. To my ear, it sounds halfway inbetween SG and Les Paul - a nice thick lower end with balanced mids and some bite and sparkle up top. The pickups ('59 Bridge/AP2 Neck) are a great choice for it.

Honestly, I'd go for the Summit. It's little more than half the price of a USA SG Standard, and is not only built as well/better, but it has better pickups, much better machine heads, an ebony board (once you go black...), is better balanced, has coil splits, a great neck... you get the idea.

Play both. Maybe there's something about the vibe of the Gibson (exactly why I dropped $1K on mine after playing for only a few months) that will sell it for you, but if the Godin fits you just as well, there's much more advantages to it.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

The Summit is a great guitar. Tremendously versatile - so much so that I play jazz on mine as well. The coil splitting and the HDR make for a very wide tonal palette, and the neck feels great.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

This is coming from a guy that owns almost a dozen Gibsons...

I hadn't heard of the Summit so I just went over to the Godin site and checked out the videos.

Buy the Summit.


----------



## hangar rash (Jul 11, 2009)

Lance Romance said:


> Try a PRS Mira *X*. Completely different beast from the regular Mira, 24.5" scale, pickups from the SC245. Simple, basic dead-light rock guitar (average 5 lbs.), lifetime warranty and most affordable by far US-made PRS. I love SGs and Godins, have owned lots of both, and this is what I'd go for.
> (I also had an Axis SS amongst my 5 Musicmans; phenomenal guitar.)


An interesting choice, and one I hadn't considered! Have you played one?


----------

